# My most popular Salmon Recipe



## Master Dan (Jul 13, 2012)

While I am adjusting med and diet this year eating yogurt with walnuts and olive oil for brekfast and such we are trying to eat more fish. We live in an area that has a good anual run of several varieties. Silver and Kings are most sought after Kigs especially for smoking but bottom line eating salmon 2-3 times a week is a good thing. I prefere to food saver the fish in the freezer then bake or use the recipe below.

One of the most abundant fish are Pink or sometimes call Humpies when fresh out of the ocean they can be a good fish. They are not my favorite and size wize its much more effecient to put away a fish of 10-15 pound each. We will be traveling to an Eskimo Village about 70 miles away to harvest 10-15 salmon called Reds very fine salmon with deep red meat. That should be enough salmon in our freezer for the year. We also hope to harvest Moose and Muskox and eliminate all store bought red meat this year. 

CAJUN BLACKENED SALMON: What I like about this is after blackened in cast iron pan its great with rice for meal with friends or chil slice and refry for salads however my wife loves making a salmon spread out of this to eat with crackers or bread:

Use real butter and cast iron pans plus your favorite Cajun Blackened seasoning or make yours from scratch. If you follow the traditional methods of having the cast iron white hot before placing salmon you will set off every smoke alarm in the house and even have hard time breathing. I have set up cooking station outside but I have found if I lower heat a bit watch to not over burn the butter and set a fan on high to outside window we can do just fine. 

FILLETED Fish pree buttered and seasoned before hitting pan

View attachment $Cajun Salmon 001.jpg

Fish fresh caught and filleted

View attachment $Cajun Salmon 003.jpg

Leave on skin for flavor

View attachment $Cajun Salmon 002.jpg

Blackened Salmon in Pan
View attachment $Cajun Salmon 006 2.jpg

Our first Halibut 6 foot 220 pounds from our Dojang boat


----------



## aedrasteia (Jul 13, 2012)

Dan

now look. Thats cruel, just cruel. 

want salmon right this instant. Lots.

If i had that source... gravlax (cured with salt, sugar and dill, Scandehoovian style);
poached in white wine and peppercorns; planked on cedar, smoked over wood; broiled with lemon and dill; 
baked and stuffed with wild mushrooms/shallots; poached and chilled served with homemade mayonaise;
left-overs chopped and hashed with little new potatoes and onions; baked on a bed of leeks;.....

and the penultimate: leftovers re-heated in butter, served with stone-ground grits, sliced home-grown tomatoes,
sourdough toast, homemade peach preserves and strong coffee w/bourbon.

can i have some now??


----------



## Master Dan (Jul 13, 2012)

aedrasteia said:


> dan
> 
> now look. Thats cruel, just cruel.
> 
> ...



caribou sausage


king crabs winter and summer


our dojang boat 2007


harvesting whale in barrow
View attachment $Barrow TKD pictures 194.jpg


----------



## Master Dan (Jul 13, 2012)

I will print and save your recipe for salmon. We used to have a boat for our Dojang subsistance gave everything away for hungry and shipped to other masters and grand masters who would help me with kids now we just want to build commercial shop for wild game our crabs are the best sommer and through the ice in winter a mile from our front door right now salmon priority then moose muskox fall. Brevig Misson about 70 miles from here got a Minky Whale a few days ago very tasty good in stir fry.

View attachment $Barrow TKD pictures 143.jpg


----------



## Carol (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks fabulous, Dan!  I'm heading north tomorrow, looking forward to returning with some yummy game for the freezer


----------



## Master Dan (Jul 15, 2012)

We just got back from the Eskimo village of Teller last night about 8:30pm took 3 hours I had 30Qts of salmon put up in freezer one more trip for much bigger fish another 40 qts and we should have enough for the year for our small family and dinner guest and gits. Going to try to perfect my smoking methods this year without smelling up the house or neighbors maybe at my shop 4 miles away if I have to prepare at home smoke outside another location want to make Squaw Candy what they call thin strips here but also thick chunks oily smoked different flavor also I think you can put flarorings in food savor bags but that eliminates me deciding what each packager or meal will be.

I do want to perfect my Salmon moose with real butter cream seaonings with cocktail onions and pepercorns poured over Rice Pilaf.






Our fish net

View attachment $Teller Salmon Fishing July 020 kids and the Net.jpg

Master Dan pulling net in green rain gear
View attachment $Teller Salmon Fishing July 021 pulling Net.jpg

Our fish

View attachment $Teller Salmon Fishing July 027.jpg

Cutting fish I can tell soon my daughter will like gutting and cutting fish with her Ulu
View attachment $Teller Salmon Fishing July 030.jpg

good filets

View attachment $GOOD FILETS.jpg

30 QTS FOR FREEZER


----------

